# You know how parents say video games make thier



## Propaganda Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Well yesterday, I was in the movie theator, and I overheard a coversation

Mother~David come here
David~What do you want!
Mother~Go take Zach to the bathroom
David~He can go himself!
Mother~He's little go now, or I'll take away your XBox!
David~Fine
Mother~(to other mother)I mean he is 4 years old! He needs some one!
Other Mother 1~ I agree
Mother~ You know what I love about all these new video games? It gives you somthing to take away from them so they listen.


I then started to laugh what was left of my brain out! I guess there is always another way to look at things


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 30, 2005)

Once I saw a little kid kicking and punching is grandma becasue he had to get a haricut but he wanted to play his GB.   :|


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 30, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Once I saw a little kid kicking and punching is grandma becasue he had to get a haricut but he wanted to play his GB.   :|


 holly crap! i'd beat that kid up if I saw him doing that.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 30, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well the lady was pretty tuff.  And it was their own buissness.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 30, 2005)

ROFL! Yeah, my mom probablly thinks the same.
Video games have sucked out most of my brain cells.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 30, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Well yesterday, I was in the movie theator, and I overheard a coversation
> 
> Mother~David come here
> David~What do you want!
> ...


 LOL!
ROFL!
DL!

So funny.



(DL means Die Laughing)


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 30, 2005)

Lol... Parents these days don't realise what Video Games are... All they think is "Not another Pong system..."

Probably not funny, but...


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 30, 2005)

"You still palying that X-Cube?"

---

"Hm, what show are you watching".

---

"Back in my day it was just pong and kick the can."

---

"I liked mario better when I was a kid."


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 1, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> "You still palying that X-Cube?"
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


 lol, yeah thats a good impression.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 1, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hm... A bit TOO good.


Just kidding.


----------



## Linkerator (Jul 1, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My grandma calls my GCN "the Gamebox". I just tell her I have no idea what shes talking about.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 2, 2005)

How can you NOT get a seizure?
(I'm playing my old GBP) How can you see the screen?
(Me and my dad are playing a game. I am teaching him.) What button is go?


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 2, 2005)

[quote="] My grandma calls my GCN "the Gamebox". I just tell her I have no idea what shes talking about.    			 [/quote]
 My grandma is cool. She calls GameBoys "Gameboys". It's awesome! My grandpa on the other hand, calls our GCN our Games... Still, that's good.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jul 5, 2005)

well my grandma never learned too much about computers or videogames but she is fine with it and understands she gets stuff inncorrect.  I don't blame her though, she is a good card player.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh My! Thats a wicked game! (in a bad way)

---

You need to get off the Gamebox!

---

Turn off that X-boy and listen!!

---

You need to let your brother play the X-Cube!




These are all things my parents have actually said....


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 31, 2005)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Oh My! Thats a wicked game! (in a bad way)
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


 ROFL


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 1, 2005)

ROFL, my grandma plays mario party 6 w/ me. she actually one once! The only problem is, she forgewts what character she is and usually runs off the edge or killing herself....


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Aug 1, 2005)

ya.... my dad like playing racing games with me ( burnout 2 ) but they never can get the name of the system right " stop playing that game boy!"  ( im playing gamecube)


----------



## Mino (Aug 17, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Well yesterday, I was in the movie theator, and I overheard a coversation
> 
> Mother~David come here
> David~What do you want!
> ...


 Wow, funny....  I don't plan on being married to a male video game freak, much less a male.  :|  So I guess this perspective won't help me in the future....  Or maybe it will....


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i doubt no one else's grandma calls their gameboy a 'playboy'...


----------

